# What if I still need more time to file my US expat Taxes?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

There’s a form for that.

If you need more time beyond the April 15th Tax deadline for expats and non-expats alike, plus you need even more time beyond the June 15th automatic extension deadline for expats, you can request an additional extension.

Request an additional extension for FREE using MyExpatTaxes.com. Or do it yourself by filing form 4868. This form provides you with a further 4-month extension from the April deadline, *giving you until October 15th* to file your US expat tax return. Caution: You will need to file this form by the June 15th deadline. You can request it anytime before then, so why not start now?


----------

